# most beautiful venomous?



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

whats the most beautiful?


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

theres no argument in this the electric blue coral snake unfortunatley theres no antivenom and they dont do well in captivity


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

what about the white lipped tree viper?


----------



## RickDangerous (Jul 12, 2012)

Lukethegecko said:


> what about the white lipped tree viper?


gets my vote, from the little ive seen of venemous


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

personally i like Gaboons and the mambas ^^


----------



## Jabba the mentor (Nov 13, 2008)

mikeyb said:


> theres no argument in this the electric blue coral snake unfortunatley theres no antivenom and they dont do well in captivity


Have you ever seen one in person?


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

no buut i did see one in a lucid dream... only joking


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

Amelanistic Blacktail Rattlesnake is the nicest at the moment.


----------



## RickDangerous (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh yeah now you've mentioned rattlesnakes...i seen one in a shop before either eastern/western diamond back i cant remember which i know nothing about them. That was the best looking snake i have seen in real life by a long, long way.


----------



## 1b3 (Aug 17, 2011)

mikeyb said:


> theres no argument in this the electric blue coral snake unfortunatley theres no antivenom and they dont do well in captivity


...electric.. blue...(music a la Police academy movie) da da dedada deh

*Leucistic Naja Kaouthia.


----------



## snakesandscales (Oct 6, 2009)

Lukethegecko said:


> whats the most beautiful?


Here is my personal top five (in no particular order):

_Dendroaspis polylepis_

_Bitis gabonica_

_Dispholidus typus_

_Naja annulata stormsi_

_Pseudohaje goldii_


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

taipans are beautiful, but boy do they look moody! especially the coastal D: also if you survive the neurotoxic aspect, there is a high possibility you will have a stroke due to thee clotting factor of the venom... such fun


----------



## House of Venom (Jun 23, 2013)

there are so many colour variants of each species its hard to say.

The pair of dendroaspis anguscticeps I have are up there with my favourites. As they are super bright in colour.

A newly born uturi nasicornis should keep anyone more than impressed for how vibrant the colours are.

but I suppose it come down to what ever floats your boat!


----------



## longqi (Feb 18, 2011)

_Blue Malaysian coral snake_ *...* or Maticora bivirgata
would have to rate as one of the most beautiful animals of any type ever created
Absolutely stunning

They are very fast but luckily quite reluctant to bite with loads to threatening poses etc
We only ever find them at night usually during or just after rain

White lips are fairly ok but really cannot compare


----------



## 1b3 (Aug 17, 2011)

longqi said:


> _Blue Malaysian coral snake_ *...* or Maticora bivirgata
> would have to rate as one of the most beautiful animals of any type ever created
> Absolutely stunning
> 
> ...


 I remember you posted about them some time ago Longqi. They're okay, if they had a bit of white and were a sports car you'lld be onto a winner.

White v. ammodytes are nice too.


----------



## snakesandscales (Oct 6, 2009)

longqi said:


> _Blue Malaysian coral snake_ *...* or *Maticora bivirgata*
> would have to rate as one of the most beautiful animals of any type ever created
> Absolutely stunning
> 
> ...


They are very nice looking critters. Funnily enough I was watching one of Dr Fry's documentaries yesterday where he finds one on a golf course.


----------



## viper75 (Apr 17, 2006)

Golden eyelash viper by far, use keep and breed the white lipped, they are a nice reptile


----------



## viper75 (Apr 17, 2006)

*venomous*

Golden eyelash viper by far, use keep and breed the white lipped, they are a nice reptile


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

Gaboon or Eyelash Viper get my vote.


----------



## Tim Hallam (Aug 17, 2010)

too many to mention but red Copperheads (the other one) Austrelaps superbus have always been a favourite of mine.


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

They are all the most beautiful in their own special ways lol.


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

AndySherwood said:


> They are very nice looking critters. Funnily enough I was watching one of Dr Fry's documentaries yesterday where he finds one on a golf course.


that golf course is in malaysia if i remember rightly and has a huge populations of them and all the golfers are warned to avoid them as theres no antivenom imo there most stunning snake there is viperkeeper has one or a pair but they didnt survive in captivity. looking at his later videos about making coral snake antivenine it seems like they all need to be force fed and they have a bench where they sort of pump pate into them sod that for a job though one bite and ur in a world of pain


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2013)

Perhaps you could all back your argument up with pictures?


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

NUFF SAID :no1::lol2:


----------



## Jabba the mentor (Nov 13, 2008)

mikeyb said:


> that golf course is in malaysia if i remember rightly and has a huge populations of them and all the golfers are warned to avoid them as theres no antivenom imo there most stunning snake there is viperkeeper has one or a pair but they didnt survive in captivity. looking at his later videos about making coral snake antivenine it seems like they all need to be force fed and they have a bench where they sort of pump pate into them sod that for a job though one bite and ur in a world of pain


They do eat on there own I sold one to a member on here and he had it feeding on dead cornsnakes and for some weird reason dead albino Western Diamond Backs


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

http://www.halfwaytreephotography.com.au/images/Welcome_to_Qld.jpg


moody moody snake


----------



## RickDangerous (Jul 12, 2012)

You'll have to excuse my ignorance, sorry......whos Dr Fry?:blush:


----------



## kattes (Jun 8, 2011)

I'd have to go with Atheris.. squams or hisps, I can't get over those beautiful eyes. 

How could you say no to a face like this? (random google photo)


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

kattes said:


> I'd have to go with Atheris.. squams or hisps, I can't get over those beautiful eyes.
> 
> How could you say no to a face like this? (random google photo)
> 
> image


Agree !

However I have turned into a massive cobra fan of late. The neonates are soooo cute


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Baby Ugandan b. nasicornis (Rhino viper)

My snake , Graeme Skinner's photo


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Al Hyde said:


> Baby Ugandan b. nasicornis (Rhino viper)
> 
> My snake , Graeme Skinner's photo
> 
> image


Wow I think you win !


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Pleased you Like Bradley


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Al Hyde said:


> Pleased you Like Bradley


The most amazing looking snake I have ever seen. It's pictures like that which make me want to keep hots.

You got any pictures of him now ? Be interesting to see the colour change.


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Al Hyde said:


> Baby Ugandan b. nasicornis (Rhino viper)
> 
> My snake , Graeme Skinner's photo
> 
> image


Easily one of the most aesthetically pleasing snakes on the planet. I saw Alex's in person, and was absolutely gobsmacked. The pictures I've seen of them don't do them any justice what so ever. They're just too pretty for a camera to catch.


----------



## House of Venom (Jun 23, 2013)

coldestblood said:


> Easily one of the most aesthetically pleasing snakes on the planet. I saw Alex's in person, and was absolutely gobsmacked. The pictures I've seen of them don't do them any justice what so ever. They're just too pretty for a camera to catch.


Mine were Ghanaian Lee, very pretty yes but Ugandans are a real spectacle.


----------



## rigsby (Jan 11, 2008)

Sri Lankan palm pit vipers ain't shabby .


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

the Fea's viper is a stunning snake


----------



## Wee (May 21, 2013)

Eyelash vipers, beautiful vipers, adders, gaboon vipers, coral snakes, monocled cobra, albino rattlesnake :mf_dribble:


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

RickDangerous said:


> You'll have to excuse my ignorance, sorry......whos Dr Fry?:blush:


lol one of the best herpatologists about today and someone thats done more with venom in a few years than the medical worlds done in 20 odd go on the venomdoc forum hes prob the most plesant person u will meet on a formum and no questions too silly


----------



## tomboa01 (Nov 9, 2012)

i like cottonmouths, gaboons, death adders and green mambas : victory:


----------



## Jonathan4 (Nov 19, 2010)

Jabba the mentor said:


> Have you ever seen one in person?


I have, i have owned one, i also own white lipped a popes tree viperes, i personaly like the yellow eye lash and the popes more, but back to the blue correl, i say they are the most beautiful snake in the world, very difficalt to keep, dont eat out but snakes, i have known people to get them to eat lizards but i had no such luck.

I fortunate to have a farm in thailand and my main base is there, but even so i find many snakes from here quite difficalt, waglari, d.siamensis, C.bivirgatus, o.hannah, but at least the knigs can be shifted onto rats, but i mix the diet.


----------



## Jonathan4 (Nov 19, 2010)

rigsby said:


> Sri Lankan palm pit vipers ain't shabby .


Yeh i second that, i have always had a soft spot for trim, japan has some real nice ones as well.


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

tropidolaemus laticinctus ,broad banded temple viper


----------



## Harry 21stcenturyreptiles (Feb 12, 2012)

Hands down _Bitis parviocula_ for me! :2thumb:


----------



## snakesandscales (Oct 6, 2009)

mikeyb said:


> that golf course is in malaysia if i remember rightly and has a huge populations of them and all the golfers are warned to avoid them as theres no antivenom imo there most stunning snake there is viperkeeper has one or a pair but they didnt survive in captivity. looking at his later videos about making coral snake antivenine it seems like *they all need to be force fed and they have a bench where they sort of pump pate into them* sod that for a job though one bite and ur in a world of pain


I think you are referring to pinky pumps. When you have thousands of snakes it would be impractical and almost impossible to stock enough FT rodents. The paste they give them is measured out and gives precisely the right amount of nutrients the snake needs.


----------



## Jonathan4 (Nov 19, 2010)

Jonathan4 said:


> I have, i have owned one, i also own white lipped a popes tree viperes, i personaly like the yellow eye lash and the popes more, but back to the blue correl, i say they are the most beautiful snake in the world, very difficalt to keep, dont eat out but snakes, i have known people to get them to eat lizards but i had no such luck.
> 
> I fortunate to have a farm in thailand and my main base is there, but even so i find many snakes from here quite difficalt, waglari, d.siamensis, C.bivirgatus, o.hannah, but at least the knigs can be shifted onto rats, but i mix the diet.


just re read that post makes no sense what so ever so will re right it.

I have, i have owned one. I also own white lipped popes tree vipers and many other trims. I personally like the yellow eye lash viper and the popes, but back to the blue corral, i say they are the most beautiful snake in the world, very difficult to keep, don't eat out but snakes, i have known people to get them to eat lizards but i had no such luck.

I am fortunate to have a farm in Thailand and my main base is there, but even so i find many snakes from here quite difficult, waglari, d.siamensis, C.bivirgatus, o.hannah, but at least the kings can be shifted onto rats, but i mix there diet with rats and snakes.


----------



## Jonathan4 (Nov 19, 2010)

1b3 said:


> ...electric.. blue...(music a la Police academy movie) da da dedada deh
> 
> *Leucistic Naja Kaouthia.


i have had these (looking for some more) and they dont come close to many other naja samarensis is a natural color and it blows smke all over a luci, i have a nice kaouthia i ill try and put some pics of it.


----------



## Jonathan4 (Nov 19, 2010)

Jabba the mentor said:


> They do eat on there own I sold one to a member on here and he had it feeding on dead cornsnakes and for some weird reason dead albino Western Diamond Backs


That is strange hey as they come from different continents does he still have it?


----------



## Jonathan4 (Nov 19, 2010)

Jonathan4 said:


> image
> i have had these (looking for some more) and they dont come close to many other naja samarensis is a natural color and it blows smke all over a luci, i have a nice kaouthia i ill try and put some pics of it.


i cant be bothered with the whole photo bucket malarkey, but if you go to GEO alive on facebook page it is the cover photo.


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

Jonathan4 said:


> That is strange hey as they come from different continents does he still have it?


I don't have it anymore. It died suddenly after two years in captivity. I've got a few photos of it feeding on a still born WDB, but it's usual diet was defrost corn snakes which it would only eat in total darkness. They're nice snakes but don't make good captives. Best left in the wild.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

_P.mangshanensis_ for me although I did see a fantastic albino _P.Porphyriacus_ the other day


----------



## 59sound (Feb 19, 2013)

atm I would say Gaboons, love them!


----------



## RonanK (Jan 24, 2013)

Jabba the mentor said:


> Have you ever seen one in person?


I have caught them in Singapore and Malaysia. Wriggly little buggers. The only time that I use a pinning tool in the field is with Calliophis and baby Bungarus. We have Sinomicrurus mcclellendi here in Hong Kong, and they are much more subdued.


----------



## immunetek (Mar 13, 2008)

Personally I find D.Viridis extremely attractive snakes. Escpecially the coloration around the scales. But different people like different things. My Gabby is stunning and the markings are quite incredible and are perfect for their habitat.

Eyelash Vipers are pretty but I also find my Taipans attractive, even in their dull winter colour.

But then you have to consider the King Cobra!!! especially the young with the bright yellow banding


----------

